# Low Supplies of 2011? Great Deals Ending?



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

At the dealer the other day for service, I noticed they only had one Routan on the lot, unlike the normal 10 or so. I checked out the other local VWs online and they also had low supplies of Routans. There are only 14 new Routans available in my area, down from around 60. To find additional supply, you would have to drive about 6 hours.

I was just thinking that the great deals on the Routans maybe coming to an end soon. If anyone were in the market for one, now might be the last opportunity, at least for a while, to get a great price. 

Just an observation I made that has no meaningful contribution to an otherwise unproductive day.


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*year end inventory*

Same thing in my area, normal for inventory to shrink this time of the year as dealers try to get rid of 2011s before ordering 2012s. Once dealer lots are replenished with 2012s we'll probably see more of the $10k discounts. Of course the 2012 models will have the lower cost wheels and single DVD screen available on the SE version but that's a separate thread.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

One dealer around here has 7 in stock, but the others are out. None have any 2012's in stock yet. 

The dealer I bought from is about 100 miles from here - they had 37 Routans in stock back in May, but currently has 3 2011's, and no 2012's yet. :facepalm:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't know if I would bank on the 2012s having the $10k off sticker. If 2012 ends up being the last year, they may not have the same supply levels and/or may not push them as fast. If I were in the market, I would be working on getting the 2011 at the great deals they have, while supplies last. There will be a time when those deals will be gone for good and we will look back and either love the deal we got or regret not taking advantage. It's just crazy how much they mark the Routans down right now. There is no competition for the Routan in terms of price.


----------



## derekroutan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Got a good deal*

Got a 2011 silver routan with nav and res with $9500 off MSRP and also got monster mat and splash guard included. Quick, before the great deal end!!:wave:


----------



## oswegoPD (Sep 25, 2010)

I was offered 6,200 off MSRP on a 2011 se with rse. Not a good deal for my own financing?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Incentives*

Some dealers will try to keep as much of the money VW is offering (manufacturer to dealer incentive) and still sell the vehicle. My local dealer here in FL is offering a $9000 discount on SE Routans (only 1 left), and that seems to be the going discount from VW to dealers. $6500 seems a bit lean nowadays. Try another dealer if possible, if not, then bring as many ads from other dealers as possible (printed from the internet and newspapers) to the dealer to try to get him to move lower on the price.


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

$6800 off with your own financing seems about right tbh. That was number I got as well. So I took the dealer financing since it shaved another $3k off the price for the addition of 1% of financing, so costs me about $800. Iif I really want, my bank will refi my loan with the dealer.

Crunch the numbers, but when I did, unless the dealer rate was like 10%, the $3k additional off was better. I got 3.9 from my dealer


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

When we bought our 2010 we got the 8K off and went in with our own financing, then the dealer was willing to negotiate the financing on their end. The kept saying how good our credit score was, I already knew how good it was, yet they kept wanting to give us 3.9 or something like that. We got a blank check from Capitol One with some thing like 2.29 then the dealer immediately matched that which worked for us since it was thru our local bank. So even the financing is negotiable. We also used the truecar process. www.truecar.com. Personally I wouldn't settle for the $6,200, you can do better, work the dealer, wait until the last few days of the month they want to sell cars to make their month look better. Remember there are other VW dealers, keep trying for the best deal, and ask for a dealer trade if they don't have the color you really want if a nother one has the color your truly after.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Where I live one dealer always advertises their bottom price on the internet. They currently have three SE w/RSE for $26,610.00. They also have an SE w/RSE and NAVIGATION for $27,570.00. And two SELs w/RSE and NAV for $32,210.00. So I think you can get a better deal than they are offering. Go somewhere else or tell them you will buy out of state if they don't match. And I agree that you can also negotiate financing even ontop of the price. You just have to negotiate hard and walk away until you get the deal you want. They will work with you, they just wont make it easy. And walking away and negotiating by telephone is a better position to be in. That will take them out of their comfort zone.

On a side note, there are currently only 12 Routans left in the state. The dealer I bought mine from sold their last one over the weekend and are now out of stock.


----------



## oswegoPD (Sep 25, 2010)

Please pm the name of the dealer


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

The dealer I bought from finally priced their 2012's - all of the ones they have in stock are the SE w/RSE.

The one 2011 left is $25,000. The 6 2012's they have in stock are priced at $29,995. So right now you save $5,000 by buying a 2011.

New wheels on the SE for 2012 - I prefer the old ones.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone see the 2012s on the lots yet? My state only has 2011s and two dealers are sold out with only a few elsewhere. If you want a 2011, I agree with someone else's post, get the 2011 while you can and save some money.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*2012s*

My VW dealer (FL) has had a couple of 2012s, look just like the 2011s, except for the vane wheels on the SE, which I kinda like, but I hear they are a bear to clean. No big deals on the '12s yet. Routan sales have lagged behind last year to date sales some, but good incentives were available earlier last year.


----------



## oswegoPD (Sep 25, 2010)

We drove an 11 sel. Could not get the 10k off. Tested a sienna and quest. Bought a 12 sienna xle with dvd & mac. List 40,130. Got it for #36,314. $1,000 under invoice. More $ than I wanted to spend. Was 6k more than VW. Will save 3k in fuel over the life of use. Should save the other 3k p better quality. VW needs to.sell a TDI minivan.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

oswegoPD said:


> We drove an 11 sel. Could not get the 10k off. Tested a sienna and quest. Bought a 12 sienna xle with dvd & mac. List 40,130. Got it for #36,314. $1,000 under invoice. More $ than I wanted to spend. Was 6k more than VW. Will save 3k in fuel over the life of use. Should save the other 3k p better quality. VW needs to.sell a TDI minivan.


Win some you lose some, not sure by your screen name but are you from Oswego NY? If so Dorschel VW use to advertise 10K off. www.dorschelvw.com I can't see why they wouldn't the 12's are already out as far as I know.

Good luck with the new van, and yes, and TDI would be great!


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

you'll also make up some of that $6k on resale value.


----------



## oswegoPD (Sep 25, 2010)

Oswego, Illinois


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you got $4k off on a new Sienna, you did pretty well. When I bought our Routan, we shopped a Sienna pretty hard as a favor to my wife, and dealers were giving maybe a couple of grand off, and letting us walk. My wife preferred the Sienna, but she has always driven a Corolla for the last 20 years. 

You'll get some of the difference back on resale depending on how long you keep it - not sure how you arrived at the gas savings number. Still, you also pick up an 8th seat, which is something that turns out we could have used on our last visit with family.


----------



## asteroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Oswego, Illinois? That's where I went to high school. still live in the area .. in North Aurora. My wife and I just got a 2011 SE with RSE and paid 26,6 for it. We called every dealer in the Chicago area and ended up buying from Liberty VW in Libertyville, IL. They made a dealer trade to get the color we wanted so I feel we got a deal. The deals are out there still but you have to do some leg work.


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

You did get a nice price on the Sienna.

We personally didn't like the ride of it. Way too floaty and the 8th seat is practically useless compared to the Odyssey's 3rd row. And the backup camera seemed like an afterthought. But, it is a toyota and should serve very well over many years.

I'm hoping that with the great price, I should make out decently on resale value in 5-6 years. We'll see how the Routan holds up. So far, electrical gremlins are abounding.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

It's been about a month since my local VW dealer had any Routans on their lot. I was in there for service on the jetta and notice they finally have two Routans and they are 2012s. Both are SEs. No one else has 2012s yet in the state. It will be interesting to see how the deals turn out for the 2012s this time next year. I still wish VW would give us a TDI van.


----------

